# Iowa tag drawing is posted



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

1st gun zone 4 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## madimyra (Jul 25, 2010)

Got mine, season 1, zone 4


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Im waiting for next year archery 

Good luck anyways guys


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll be applying for archery next year. Should draw no prob with 3 points. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

Got my tag. Gun Season 1. Zone 6. I hope to catch up w/ the 150 inch bruiser I saw after I filled my tag last yr.


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

kritterkiller said:


> I'll be applying for archery next year. Should draw no prob with 3 points.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Same goes for me. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

I applied for and was denied back in 2007. I assume the point I accumulated then is still good...correct? What do you guys think is the average amount of points needed to guarantee a draw for archery? I have been going to Kansas the last few years but recently got permission for Iowa again and was thinking of doing that next year instead of Kansas.


Good luck to those that got drawn!!!!


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

You don't lose your points unless you draw a tag, then you start over. I have heard that your chances of drawing with 3 points are very good. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> sniper's mojo said:
> 
> 
> > I applied for and was denied back in 2007. I assume the point I accumulated then is still good...correct? What do you guys think is the average amount of points needed to guarantee a draw for archery? I have been going to Kansas the last few years but recently got permission for Iowa again and was thinking of doing that next year instead of Kansas.
> ...


I'm not sure if it's possible to still purchase a preference point yet this year or not but if you could, it would give you 3 next year when you apply.
I have 3 points so when I put in I'll have 4, obviously, so I should be able to draw about anywhere.
After talking with some IA residents on other forums they claim that the NW corner gets little consideration and some guys can draw every year in that area.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

The chance to buy a pref pt for IA ended June 5. As far as drawing a tag, some units you can draw almost yearly, other units will take 3-4 to draw a tag.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Got Iowa and Kansas both this year. Both are Archery tags. Should be a good fall.


----------

